

JavaScript will lead a massive shift in enterprise development - Natura
http://www.javaworld.com/article/2909619/enterprise-java/javascript-will-lead-a-massive-shift-in-enterprise-development.html

======
nabaraz
Javascript was never designed to support realtime platform which sets up a
foundation for an application. I don't see how ES6, ASM.js, Node.js etc will
addresses challenges such as scalabiility, high mainteanance, poor design etc.
You can only build so much on top of something, before you have to start over
or move on to something else. Javascript is a dirty language for making things
work quickly.

------
aburan28
This whole node.js trend has really gone to far IMO. Sure nodejs works for a
web server but seriously, JavaScript hadoop implementations?

